# Was pushed here by Muscle bikes



## burgandysquare (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello there! My name is Gordon and I'm proud to announce my introduction into the world of Classic Bicycle restoration! I'm coming from the world of classic car restoration, so a lot of my knowledge can transfer over! I'm not sure if this is a "muscle" bike, please correct me if I am wrong. So, lets start this off!

First Question- What the heck kind of bike did I pick up? I saw it at the antique store and my recently ex-girlfriend bought it for me for $40. I dont know if this was a good deal or not, but here it is! It says Huffy El Dorado and I think it is a 1960, but I honestly have no idea. I forgot to take a complete beginning shot before I tore it apart, but here is the frame. It also has a "fuel tank" (I don't know if this is the right terminology) That says El Dorado as well. 






I've taken apart and its currently on in the process of being painted. Don't tear me apart if I have committed some sin against classic bikes by stripping the original paint!

Second and last question that I can think of. Are there any other websites around that you all use? I'm going to try to make this a serious hobby, but I see there is one set-back that is exactly like classic cars...MONEY!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum! what you have is indeed a 1960's Huffy El Dorado. it is a middleweight and not a muscle bike. muscle bikes are usually identified by their banana seats and slick tires, ape hanger bars and so on. $40.00 isn't bad for a '60's bike. and it is fine to repaint it. as for other sites this one is the best for restoring old bikes the guys here are great, another fun site is http://www.ratrodbikes.com which is as the URL says rat rod bikes. being into old cars you will find is nothing new around here. most of us are into cars as well. I have a 1964 Dodge Dart GT 2dr hard top and a 1955 Dodge Coronet Lancer with a 270 Hemi. hope you have a good time here.
Scott


----------

